# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Fjalori Shqip-Shqip, fjalor shpjegues!

## ruka

pershendetje forumista
une jam i i ntresum ta gjej nje web faqe ku ka fjal shqip shqip ose edhe program fjalor shqip shqip

----------


## Davius

> pershendetje forumista
> une jam i i ntresum ta gjej nje web faqe ku ka fjal shqip shqip ose edhe program fjalor shqip shqip


*Fjalori elektronik shpjegues (FESh)*

Fjalori elektronik shpjegues (FESh) është njëra pjesë e projektit mbarëkombëtar të Qendrës për Edukim dhe Përparim, Gjuha shqipe dhe kompjuteri, i cili mund të shkarkohet nga këtu. Përdorimi i këtij fjalori do të ndihmojë shqipshkruesit në hartimin e teksteve të ndryshme, duke kursyer kohën e tyre dhe duke rritur njëkohësisht cilësinë e shkrimit.

SHKARKO:

http://gjuha-shqipe.com/shkarko/FESh.zip

----------


## ruka

flm shum per ndihmen 
programin e instalova pa aste nje problem  qenka njet sikur ne liber shqip shqip 
flm shum .kesi fjalor shum jam munduar te lypi skam mujt te gjej me ne fund me ra ndermen ku mund te gjej ndihm per ta lypur ne forumshqiptar jeni te mrekullushem si antart ashtu edhe stafi ju flm

----------


## SHED

nuk eshte aq i pasur sa duhet te jete por mund te te ndihmoj...
www.fjalorshqip.com 
ke shqip-shqip dhe per gjuhe te tjera...

----------


## anastasia 2

pershendetje desha tju pyeskush mund te ma shpjegoj pak cfare dmth hegjemoni ju lutem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ajzberg

> pershendetje desha tju pyeskush mund te ma shpjegoj pak cfare dmth hegjemoni ju lutem


 :Lulja3: :^3

----------


## aimilius

> *Fjalori elektronik shpjegues (FESh)*
> 
> Fjalori elektronik shpjegues (FESh) është njëra pjesë e projektit mbarëkombëtar të Qendrës për Edukim dhe Përparim, Gjuha shqipe dhe kompjuteri, i cili mund të shkarkohet nga këtu. Përdorimi i këtij fjalori do të ndihmojë shqipshkruesit në hartimin e teksteve të ndryshme, duke kursyer kohën e tyre dhe duke rritur njëkohësisht cilësinë e shkrimit.
> 
> SHKARKO:
> 
> http://gjuha-shqipe.com/shkarko/FESh.zip


Ky link nuk eshte me e vlefshem dhe pasi e kerkova, e shkarkoni ketu kete fjalor shqip shqip

----------

